# What should i name my bunny



## sonnythebunny (Oct 19, 2012)

I got the bunny, 
she was kept in a apartment fed only fruit.
 there where only a few droppings in her cardboard litter box
but she is doing quite well and eating and drinking,
and i have taught her 2 tricks, standing up and putting her paws on my arm (which is how she asks to be held)
the names are on post #9


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 19, 2012)

It's hard to say from the pictures just what color she is. She is definitely broken patterned, but those blue eyes tell me she's also Vienna marked, so no, she's not showable. Sounds like she'd make a nice pet, though.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Oct 20, 2012)

blue eyes is only showable in blue eyed white. it is hard to say color by pics maybe a broken cream/fawn color. i think the asking price is crazy. for a non showable pet i'd not pay over 15 for it.


----------



## mama24 (Oct 20, 2012)

I would call that color broken red, but I also would not pay more than $15 for her, maybe 20. But $40 is crazy for a non-showable rabbit!


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 20, 2012)

mama24 said:
			
		

> I would call that color broken red, but I also would not pay more than $15 for her, maybe 20. But $40 is crazy for a non-showable rabbit!


I think this was in California, in an urban area...


----------



## sonnythebunny (Oct 21, 2012)

i am taking pictures,  I read a little about being Vienna marked, does it have to have white toe nails to be Vienna marked?


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Oct 21, 2012)

it is not vienna marked because i don't see vienna markings on it(looks like a duch pattern it can be a full pattern or partial looking) she looks normal broken pattern. it is a vienna carrier because it is blue eyed. no.


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 21, 2012)

therealsilkiechick said:
			
		

> it is not vienna marked because i don't see vienna markings on it(looks like a duch pattern it can be a full pattern or partial looking) she looks normal broken pattern. it is a vienna carrier because it is blue eyed. no.


I beg to differ; look again. There are no colored markings on the shoulders. While brokens sometimes don't have color there, I'd expect to see at least a couple of small spots on one with as much color further back as this one has. The feet would be white in either case, so no real help there. A normal broken pattern has color on the nose, this rabbit hasn't got a nose marking. While that can happen on normal brokens, it is a bit unusual for a rabbit with that much color on other parts of its body to not have a nose marking. I think it doesn't have a nose marking because of the broad blaze that most Vienna marked rabbits have.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I need a name for her (pretty sure it's a her, i checked) here is the list of names
Fawn 
Fern 
Cream
Latte
Kiwi

or if you have any other ideas


----------



## sonnythebunny (Oct 22, 2012)

she/he does have white toenails, do the eyes look stormy blue?


----------



## sonnythebunny (Nov 1, 2012)

here are some more pictures













sorry their so small i don't know how to make it bigger


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 1, 2012)

I like Kiwi best out of the choices.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Nov 1, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I like Kiwi best out of the choices.


So do I.    Or Peaches? since she's kinda peach and white colored.

ETA: Or just plain Peach.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Nov 2, 2012)

we where in NZ for vacation  so thats where i got the names kiwi & fern
peach/peaches sounds good too


----------



## farmkid11 (Nov 2, 2012)

I like peaches


----------



## sonnythebunny (Nov 3, 2012)

how about marshmallow?


----------



## sonnythebunny (Nov 4, 2012)

do you like that name?
 (i'm pretty sure the bunny is a girl, so all girl names go on the list)


----------



## Rabbit-boy (Dec 20, 2012)

I would name her/he blue-eye but its your choice


----------



## Rabbit-boy (Dec 20, 2012)

marshmallow is a awesome name for a bunnie


----------

